# Panasonic TC-P65ST60/TC-P65VT60 ISF and value propositions



## cwsanfor (Aug 8, 2013)

I love the 65ST60 (which Amazon just dropped the price about $120, and credited me), and did not originally see the VT60 as being worth $700 more. The features that seem of value to me are the:

- NeoPlasma black 3000 screen
- Slightly higher FFD
- Infinite Black Ultra panel
- Twice the number of gradation steps
- 1080 pure direct
- Vivid/Standard/Home Theater/THX bright room/THX cinema/Custom/Cinema/Professional 1 (ISF Day)/Professional 2 (ISF Night)
- DCI 98% Color Space
- Super Clear Resolution
- Dot Noise Reduction
- THX Mode 2D/3D
- isf Mode
- Hexa-Processing Engine
- Integrated camera
- Voice interaction
- Some additional Support Formats: AVCHD 3D/Progressive, SD-VIDEO, / MKV/MP4/M4v/FLV/3GPP/VRO/VOB/TS/PS, / MP3/AAC/FLAC/Apple Lossless/WAV, JPEG/MPO
- Bluetooth compatible
- One sheet of glass design

It's funny, when I started a long email to an expert I know, my question was "Are the VT ISF features worth $700 over the ST?", but after I write out all the features, there's more here than just ISF features. So my questions are:

a) What do the VT ISF features get me above the ST?
b) Would the price difference be worth it to you, and why/not?


Thanks much. Leaning towards ordering soon.


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

I have the VT60 and absolutely love it! Finally finished the break in slides (panel prep) and then calibrated tv and man I am amazed and this set! I have a long story as to how I ended up with the VT60 but needless to say, I would pay the difference for this set. My previous tv was an ST50 and I had a problem with it and Panasonic gave me a VT60 to replace it for the hassle. So I didn't pay anymore than what my ST50 cost. Having said that, the ST60 is superior to the ST50 so my comparison is not exactly apples to apples with what your asking but I will say that the VT60 is something I would buy over again and gladly pay the price for it.


----------



## cwsanfor (Aug 8, 2013)

Ended up with:
Pioneer Andrew Jones speakers (center, surrounds, and front wides)
Cambridge Soundworks Dipole rear center surround
SVS PB12-NSD dual subs
Denon AVR-X4000
Denon POA-800's (for front wides)
Panasonic 65VT60
THX Pro and ISF calibration by ChadB, which was excellent

I'm <very> happy with the system, it's maybe the best money I've ever spent.

Thanks for the advice/opinions/experience.


----------

